# New Point Blank Rod



## Swampland

Posted this one on Facebook earlier and thought I'd put it up here for all to see.

Just completed this one last night. It's a new Point Blank casting rod from Anglers Resource. Model PB691 6'9" Med Extra Fast. Fuji PTS Matagi painted reel seat with carbon fiber tube. Also, used a custom turned black/gold acrylic for the butt section and a small foregrip.


----------



## BigEgg

top notch work!! love the colors


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Beautiful as always!


----------



## teamfirstcast

Incredible work and beautiful too! Congrats on a fine rod Lance.


----------



## Wafflejaw

Lance that is just beautifully executed!.....and bada** at the same time! Great work!


----------



## Silverfox1

Sweet as always


----------



## Goags

Silverfox1 said:


> Sweet as always


x2!


----------



## katjim00

Another gorgeous build Lance


----------



## cpthook

how much does it weigh??


----------



## ellisredfish

Really nice work Lance.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Lance, you are truly an artist craftsman.


----------



## Skiff

That's a beauty Lance!


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

Congrats,beautiful work Lance !!!!


----------



## Fishsurfer

Lance,
Nice color combinations, very classy.
Lance


----------



## eyef1shin

nice work


----------



## Hawglife

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## MikeK

Your usual great work Lance!!

Are the blanks for sale yet?


----------



## Swampland

Yes I have them in stock. Just give me a call for availability and price.


----------



## YAKNTX

Lance, that is incredible. The finish and detail look great. Next time I head to La i'll stop in.


----------



## Sisco Kid

WOW, Awsome job Lance.


----------



## Swampland

YAKNTX said:


> Lance, that is incredible. The finish and detail look great. Next time I head to La i'll stop in.


Looking forward to it Robert.

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone.


----------



## 2400tman

Saweeeet!!!! Beautiful work as always sir Lance!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

